#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-04
<lars_bauer> ? jeg kan komme på denne chat og mine browsere virker, men jeg kan ikke bruge apt-get
<lars_bauer> ?spørgsmål
<TLE> hvad prøver du på og hvad sker der
<lars_bauer> Jeg prøver bare at opdatere min software. Jeg har skiftet fra tdc til fullrate.
<lars_bauer> jeg kan ikke pinge dmi.dk , men dmi kommer fint op i min browser
<MikeDK> husker du at bruge sudo foran din kommando?
<lars_bauer> Jeps
<MikeDK> hhmm
<[dmp]> lars_bauer: forsøgte du at resette dit repository?
<lars_bauer> ? ?
<TLE> nå, det lyder som om i har været i gang her før, jeg smutte tilbage til min oversættelse
<lars_bauer> Ahh okey ja men jeg har ikke deb. Den skriver ihviertfald at den ikke kan finde deb
 * [dmp] tror stadig din sources.list er defekt
<lars_bauer> [dmp]  sudo deb
<lars_bauer> [sudo] password for bauer:
<lars_bauer> sudo: deb: command not found
<TLE> ? jeg har heller ikke nogen deb-kommando
<[dmp]> lars_bauer: Jeg gav dit et link til en frisk sources.list, som du kunne prøve.. men har ikke linket mere
<[dmp]> aner jeg ikke hvad du mener med "deb"
<lars_bauer> [dmp] du sendte mig et link http://paste.org/pastebin/view/31055 Der i var en række kommandoer.
<[dmp]> lars_bauer: linje 7 og fremefter skal gemmes som filen /etc/apt/sources.list
<lars_bauer> ? ved ikke hvad jeg skal gøre. Skal jeg ikke køre kommandoerne ?
<lars_bauer> deb ? er det en kommando
<[dmp]> lars_bauer: Nej. Du skal fx skrive; sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<[dmp]> lars_bauer: og så erstatte indholdet af filen, med det fra linjet (fra den første linje med deb og frem)
<MikeDK> [dmp], ville det ikke være nemmere at gå igennem softwaresources?
<[dmp]> lars_bauer: gemme indholdet og prøve en update og se om det hjælper på dit problem
<MikeDK>  /softwarekilder
<[dmp]> MikeDK: måske, jeg kender den ikke
<MikeDK> System->Administration->Softwarekilder
<[dmp]> MikeDK: guide ham, det er nok nemmere at bruge gui end hvad jeg er ved at rode ham ud i :)
<MikeDK> HVIS den ikke er der, skal menuen lige redigeres, og tilføjes
<MikeDK> har ikke tid lige nu, skal lige en tur til apoteket
<lars_bauer> jeg har prøve at skifte til hovedserveren.
<MikeDK> lars_bauer, har du opdateringshåndtering opstartet?
<MikeDK> eller softwarekilder startet
<lars_bauer> apt-get update giver dette uddata http://paste.org/pastebin/view/31048 , men jeg kan sagtens accesse adresserne  via min browser ?
<TLE> hvad giver:cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<lars_bauer> ?ups forkert link
<lars_bauer> ?ups forkert link jeg mente http://paste.org/pastebin/view/31224
<Ubuntubruger7> Halløj på chatten. Nogen som har forstand på auto-mounting? s: Jeg har et drev som jeg gerne vil have er automatisk mounted
<TLE> lars_bauer: hvad er resultatet af den kommando jeg har skrevet?
<TLE> Ubuntubruger7: hvilken slags drev?
<Ubuntubruger7> TLE: Det er mit D:\ på Windows. Ubuntu bliver kørt gennem Wubi, så kan kun se mit D:\. Det også fint nok (: Men det er altså en partitionen på hardisken som skal auto-mountes
<lars_bauer> TLE, http://paste.org/pastebin/view/31225
<TLE_02> nåda, der var vist lidt klumber i forbindelsen, hvis nogen har svaret mig siden 10:58:06 skal de nok lige gøre det igen
<lars_bauer> TLE_02, http://paste.org/pastebin/view/31225
<TLE_02> lars_bauer: spøjst, det ser da vist rimeligt ud, har du en speciel netværksopsætning
<Ubuntubruger5> Hov. Jeg røg lige af... Var der nogen som ssvarede på mit spørgsmål med auto-mount?
<TLE_02> Ubuntubruger5: ja, jeg spurgte hvilken slags drev det drejer sig om
<Ubuntubruger5> Det svarede jeg ellers på (: Skrev det var en partition på min harddisk
<TLE_02> Ubuntubruger5: jeg røg også af kortvarigt ;)
<Ubuntubruger5> Fair nok (;
<TLE_02> en linux partition eller windows?
<Ubuntubruger5> Windows
<lars_bauer> TLE_02, jeg havde en fast ip adresse, og det har jeg ikke nu
<TLE_02> Ubuntubruger5: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<TLE_02> lars_bauer: hvis du heller ikke kan pinge vil jeg tro at det er et problem med din netværksopsætning
<Ubuntubruger5> Fantastisk : D Jeg kigger lige på det. Hvordan laver man egentlig en bruger til IRC så jeg kan logge ind her i chatrummet fra empathy?
<TLE_02> det var så lidt: Google "ubuntu mount windows partition" gav den side der som hit nummer et
<TLE_02> Ubuntubruger5: det kommer anpå hvad du mener, det er ikke nødvendigt at lave en bruger for at logge på IRC, men man kan registrere sig brugernavn hvis man vil være sikker på at man er den eneste som bruger det
<Ubuntubruger5> TLE_02: Hehe.. Ja (: Jamen jeg vil bare gerne kunne logge på i det her chatrum fra Empathy af, eller Pidgin etc. med mit brugernavn
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg har bare ikke en bruger
<TLE_02> Ubuntubruger5: hvis du mener hvordan man får empathy til at logge på irc står der vist lidt her: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#IRC
<TLE_02> eller her: http://linuxcrunch.com/content/how-use-empathy-messenger#span_stylefont-family:_Nimbus_Roman_No9_LTimes_New_RomanIRC_chatspan
<TLE_02> lars_bauer: som jeg skrev tror jeg den er gal med dit netværk, men det har jeg desværre ingen forstand på
<lars_bauer> TLE_02, jeg har netop opdaget at mit netwærk stadig var indstillet til fast ip. Nu her jeg ændret det og det fungerer :O) Tak for hjælpen og tålmodigheden :O)
<TLE_02> lars_bauer: fantastisk, det var så lidt ;)
<Ubuntubruger5> TLE_02: det ikke hvordan man connecter.. det hvordan man opretter en bruger?
<TLE_02> prøv at google: "freenode register nick" eller sådan noget i den stil, så vil jeg tro at du nemt kan finde det
<TLE_02> det er flere år siden jeg sidste selv har gjort det, så det kniber lidt med at huske proceduren
<Ubuntubruger5> "    /msg nickserv register <password> <email> "
<Ubuntubruger5> Siger den
<Ubuntubruger5> Siger det nok det. Men eftersom jeg sidder i et lokale hvor folk kan kigge med, vil jeg ikke oprette den nu (Koden er til at blive læst)
<TLE_02> ok
<Ubuntubruger5> Men tak for hjælpen (: Kigger på det senere
<TLE_02> god fornøjelse
<elfranne> ?spørgmål jeg søger en måde at streame video fra en ubuntu server uden at re-encode video ... ?
<decibyte> elfranne: prøv at kigge nærmere på ffmpegs ffserver: http://www.ffmpeg.org/ffserver.html
<decibyte> jeg har desværre aldrig haft tid til at sætte mig ordentligt ind i den, men jeg tror den kan det
<elfranne> decibyte, jeg kigger lige på det ... tak
<elfranne> i man page siger de at stream fra filer virker ikke ...
<decibyte> fordi det er i stykker eller fordi det ikke er meningen?
<lars_bauer> Is cherrypy running with python3 ?
<lars_bauer> Ups wrong channel
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål Hvordan deler jeg en extern harddisk via vsftpd?
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål ved godt Ubuntubruger8 er quittet, men jeg vil da sige det ikke kan lade sig gøre, andet en at den kan uploades. Nogle der er uenige?
<Ubuntubruger9> Hej, er der nogen der kan hjælpe mig med at sætte mit trådløse netværk op på en netbook med ubuntu 10.10 ?? Jeg har aldrig prøvet ubuntu før
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-05
<Nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvordan er det optimalt at fejlfinde på smtp (postfix) kan ikke sende fra mail program, via min server
<Nikolaj_basher> overvejdede at sætte tcp dump til at kører og så sende en mail
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-06
<Humle91> Ìû
<Humle91> Ìû
<[dmp]> så er der jo data, emails, opsætning.. alt muilgt andet, som måske virker fint
<[dmp]> oops
<[dmp]> sorry
<MikeDK> http://www.skype.com/intl/da/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-07
<Ubuntubruger0> Hej
<Ubuntubruger0> Jeg har et problem med at få Minecraft loaded. Nogle der kan hjælpe mig?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-08
<themp> ?spørgsmål Hey, jeg har lige installeret Natty beta, men min computer larmer SINDSSYGT højt når jeg kører det (som lige nu). Det mærkelige er at computeren er stille og rolig når jeg kører Windows 7, men så snart jeg skifter over i Ubuntu så bliver den langsomt højere og højere indtil den larmer så meget at det bliver et enormt irritationsmoment
<themp> Hvad kan jeg gøre?
<themp> Ifølge gnome-system-monitor er der ikke problemer med temperaturen på CPU'en
<themp> den er quad core
<MikeDK> hvilket grafikkort sidder der i maskinen? kom til at tænke på om xorg sidder og tonser derud af
<MikeDK> prøv lige at checke xorg hvad den bruger af cpu
<MikeDK> under Systemovervågning
<themp> Det er et ATI Radeon. Og nu jeg tænker over det har jeg ikke engang fået installeret driverne endnu. Kunne det hjælpe?
<themp> Also, jeg kan slet ikke finde xorg i systemovervågning
<MikeDK> gå op i bjælkemenuen->og tryk Alle processer
<MikeDK> på systemovervågning altså
<MikeDK> og vis efter %CPU
<[dmp]> se efter "X"
<MikeDK> altså sortér
<MikeDK> Xorg
<themp> Nu prøvede jeg bare at køre gnome-system-monitor som root i stedet. Her kan jeg se Xorg. Den ser ikke ud til at bruge noget CPU. Nogle gange hopper den op på 16 eller 24 eller sådan, men det er så det
<themp> Jeg prøver lige at genstarte med de proprietære drivere og ser om det løser det
<themp> brb
<themp> Hov det er forresten et Radeon HD 5700
<MikeDK> reboot lige før noget andet
<themp> MikeDK, nå, gode og dårlige nyheder: De gode er at ATI driverne løste problemet med lyden - det dårlige er at de totalt smadrede min skærm. Da Ubuntu startede kom der underlige sorte firkanter rundt omkring på hele skærmen, som ændrede sig når jeg klikkede, og jeg kunne i det hele taget slet ikke se andet end brudstykker af skrivebordet. Det endte med at jeg blev nødt til at genstarte computeren manuelt ind i Windows 7 for
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> lyder som noget overlay af en eller anden slags, der ikke blir vist som det skal
<MikeDK> kender det godt, har selv haft det problem med tidligere versioner af ubuntu, men ellers vent med 11.04 til final release
<MikeDK> eller osse vent et par dage med at boote ind i ubuntu, og så tag en opdatering af systemet, og se om det er blevet fikset
<MikeDK> kan være xserveren, kan osse være ati proprietær driveren
<themp> Jamen hvordan kan jeg tage en opdatering af systemet hvis jeg ikke kan se noget på grund af grafikproblemer?
<themp> Aha! #ubuntu+1 gav mig lige dette: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/unity/+bug/748137
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 748137 in unity "unity rendering broken with fglrx (black masks)" [High,Fix released]
<MikeDK> du siger hvis du klikker ændre det sig, er det sådan at når du klikket forskellige steder på skrivebordet, at det så kommer frem?
<MikeDK> ja okay, så kommer der sikkert et fiks enten i morgen eller i overmorgen, som update
<MikeDK> ellers kan du eventuelt hente en daily release af Natty
<themp> Ja og nej. Hvis jeg klikker et sted forsvinder nogle af de sorte bokse et andet sted hen. Det virker fuldstændigt random. Jeg kan ikke bare 'klikke mørket væk'
<MikeDK> hhmm
<themp> Og så bare installere oveni? Ja, hvornår ved jeg at det er kommet? Altså så jeg henter en version med de opdaterede pakker?
<MikeDK> okay, så er det ikke det samme problem jeg har haft tidligere
<MikeDK> themp, du kan eventuelt boote ubuntu ind i recovery-mode, det gøres ved at holde venstre Ctrl nede inden Grub loaderen begynder at loade så får du en menu hvor du kan vælge, og der skal du så vælge recovery og boote med netværk, og opdatere systemet igennem der,
<themp> MikeDK, altså som "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<MikeDK> det gøres så ved at skrive kommandoen,,,,sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<themp> hehe
<MikeDK> præcis
<themp> hivemind
<themp> Er det allerede i arkiverne nu? For så forstår jeg ikke hvorfor jeg ikke fik det da jeg lavede apt-get upgrade tidligere
<MikeDK> HVIS du har aptitude installeret gøres det med sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<themp> eller nårh vent, der havde jeg jo ikke installeret driverne endnu
<themp> Jeg plejer at bruge apt-get
<themp> kender ikke rigtig forskellen mellem de to
<MikeDK> themp, okay, men vent til i morgen og se ad om den skulle være kommet som fiks
<themp> MikeDK, hvor ser jeg det hennne?
<MikeDK> themp, ved at boote ind i ubuntu i recovery mode, og fyre den kommando af, husk at have kablet net på maskinen
<MikeDK> hvis det altså er muligt
<themp> ewr ikke sikker. jeg plejer at have wireless...
<MikeDK> men ellers tage at vent til eventuelt Lørdag eller Søndag med at hente en daily release, så ville jeg regne med at den fix er puttet ind i iso/image'et
<themp> k
<themp> tak
<themp> MikeDK, skal jeg så installere daily release oveni det nuværende? Eller kan man nøjes med at opdatere på en måde?
<MikeDK> themp, ved jeg faktisk ikke om man kan, men kan faktisk godt være det ka lade sig gøre på den måde, spørgsmålet er bare om Daily kun er released som alternate versioner eller som desktop versioner
<themp> okay... Jeg har ikke forstand på alternate versioner... Jeg kunne evt. bare prøve at re-installere mit nuværende, hente driverne og så opdatere dem med det samme før jeg genstarter?
<MikeDK> her er linket til daily builds, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20110408/
<MikeDK> men de er KUN i alternate versioner, det vil sige, install vil køre ligesom den gamle måde at installere windows xp på
<MikeDK> og hvis du nu blir i tvivl, så kom bare ind og spørg, så kan det være vi kan få dig guidet igennem install/upgrade når du kommer så langt
<victorious> go'aften
<lars_bauer> ubuntu one skulle være til at dele filer mm i skyen.
<lars_bauer> Jeg har oprette en konto og smidt nogle filer i ~/Ubuntu\ One\bin . efter sync er det kun bibliotekerne og ikke filerne der er sendt.
<lars_bauer> ?spørgsmål Skal man gøre noget særligt for at få indholdet med ?
<lars_bauer> eller er det bare super langsomt
<victorious> lars_bauer: Hmm, det virker udmærket hos mig når jeg trækker en fil eller en mappe over i Ubuntu One mappen i sidespelten i nautilus. Jeg ved ikke hvorfor den skulle bare tage mapperne
<lars_bauer> jeg bruger cp
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-09
<FrostEyes>  
<Hapsbanan>  
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-10
<kristian-aalborg> andre end mig der har haft masser af bøvl med wifi i 10.4?!
<kristian-aalborg> den bliver  ved og ved med at logge af
<kristian-aalborg> nu har jeg så skrevet et script til wicd der genstarter det hele, men det suger alt for mange ressourcer
<MikeDK> kristian-aalborg, hvilket wifi kort har du i maskinen?
<kristian-aalborg> et lorte-kort :P
<MikeDK> yeah, men hvilket lortekort så?
<MikeDK> :-)
<kristian-aalborg> Atheros... 168c:0013 skulle være chippen
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har fundet og installeret al software til den... og det kører okay-agtigt nu men den hopper stadig af
<kristian-aalborg> prøvede et andet kort som gjorde det samme, så jeg tror ikke det er kortet/driveren
<kristian-aalborg> har oplevet det samme på en anden installation, med et tredje kort
<MikeDK> nu er det jo sådan at Atheros wifikort sutter på linux, men du ka da prøve at hive den nyeste kernel ind og se om det skulle hjælpe, hvilket det nogen gange gør
<kristian-aalborg> har jeg gjort ;)
<kristian-aalborg> det hjalp en bette smule, men stadig ustabilt
<MikeDK> hvilken kernel har du hevet ind så?
<kristian-aalborg> det irriterende er, at jeg lige har installeret lubuntu med præcis samme kort
<kristian-aalborg> 2.6.35-25-generic
<MikeDK> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.38-natty/
<MikeDK> så hent den her
<MikeDK> husk at hive de rigtige ind, som passer til den arkitektur din nuværende install er i
<MikeDK> altså om det er amd64 pakker systemet køre med eller om det er i386 pakker
<kristian-aalborg> hvad er "all"?
<MikeDK> den skal du osse ha ind, uanset om det er amd64 eller i386
<MikeDK> hvad køre du med?
<MikeDK> amd64 eller i386?
<MikeDK> lortenet aarrggh
<MikeDK> fuck hvor er jeg træt af telenors net
<MikeDK> hvilke beskeder har du fået fra mig som de sidste 2? kristian-aalborg
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har vist fået dem alle, men var lige ved at se på en anden skærm ;)
<kristian-aalborg> jeg er på i386
<MikeDK> har du hentet nogen af de pakker fra det link jeg smed?
<kristian-aalborg> ja, dem med i386 og "all"
<kristian-aalborg> så installerer jeg dem... image først og så de andre
<MikeDK> ligegyldigt, nemmeste måde er at smide dem i en mappe for sig selv og cd /til/mappen/som/de/ligger/i
<MikeDK> og derefter fyr denne kommando af sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<MikeDK> så installeres de alle som de skal og derefter reboot maskinen
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har ladet mig fortælle, at det skal gøres i en bestemt rækkefølge når det er kernel-pakker
<MikeDK> skal det osse, men det styre dpkg for dig
<kristian-aalborg> ah, too late
<MikeDK> hehe
<MikeDK> bare du får dem alle 3 installeret, så rebooter du bare derefter
<kristian-aalborg> jeg er nu pænt lunken på hele det der linux-projekt efterhånden ;)
<MikeDK> lunken???
<kristian-aalborg> det var gas
<MikeDK> heh okay
<kristian-aalborg> men efter en uge hvor man ikke gør nævneværdige fremskridt eller kan lokalisere problemet er man lidt muggen på Mark og Linus
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<MikeDK> heh er du sikkert ikke alene om :-)
<kristian-aalborg> med den nye kernel startede kortet ikke op... men ifup fik det i gang
<kristian-aalborg> AppArmor skaber sig også, men starter
<kristian-aalborg> smed ifupdown i rc.local, så "virker" det
<kristian-aalborg> spørgsmålet er så, om det varer længere end en halv time
<kristian-aalborg> den virker endnu... cool nok
<kristian-aalborg> og så døde den også :(
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-02
<Miscni> spørgsmål, hvordan får jeg Joe til at acceptere ÆØÅ via ssh
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-03
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål, Jeg har en laptop der kører 11.10, når jeg har ikke har min lap til min dock er der ingen problemer, men når jeg sidder den til dock kommer der ikke noget billede på skærmene før efter jeg er logget ind, inden siger den bare signal out of range, jeg har ingen problemer med dette på 10.04, det ser ud til at være kommet efter 11 release, nogle der kender noget til denne bug. evt. osse har en løsning , j
<Kainz> ?spørgsmål, Jeg har en laptop der kører 11.10, når jeg har ikke har min lap til min dock er der ingen problemer, men når jeg sidder den til dock kommer der ikke noget billede på skærmene før efter jeg er logget ind, inden siger den bare signal out of range, jeg har ingen problemer med dette på 10.04, det ser ud til at være kommet efter 11 release, nogle der kender noget til denne bug. evt. osse har en løsning , jeg er ved at være lidt træt af
<Kainz>   skrive login i blinde
<ajenbo> Hej, nogen der kan finde ud af at bruge mutt?
<ajenbo> Jeg vil gerne slette alle beskeder med titlen "Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender" og en størelse på 88
<ajenbo> Har forsøgt shift+t og så skrive:
<ajenbo> ~z 88 ~s "Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender
<ajenbo> men det markere ikke nogen af mailsne :(
<ajenbo> hmm har fundet ud af at sortere efter størelse (oz) og så kan jeg vel bare holle d nede i et par minutter :o
<james_> ? spörgsmål jeg sidder her med en hp mini netbook hvor lyden ikke virker, lidkortet er et Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) hvis man ser på lspci
<james_> det er ubuntu 10.04 lts
<james_> ?spørgsmål jeg sidder her med en hp mini netbook hvor lyden ikke virker, lidkortet er et Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) hvis man ser på lspci
<stix> Det ser okay ud: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:27D8:8086-AUDIO
<stix> der er nogen, der snakker om en kernel-update her: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1467387.html
<stix> de er også på 10.04
<James1> takker det virkede
<pixiarvai> Kvik, fik du løst dit lydproblem ?
<Kvik> pixiarvai, yes sir i er toppen her inde
<pixiarvai> Kvik,  så marker lige din tråd i forum som "løst" ;)
<pixiarvai> brb
<Kvik> pixiarvai,  sorry ja det skal jeg nok
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-04
<mjandersson> Godformiddag!. Er der nogen på linjen?
<Azazzs> Godformiddag
<Danielsp>  /msg NickServ identify falcon123
<SLayeRDK> du må hellere skifte password :)
<Danielsp> Ja sry. Jeg er så ringe til IRC :) Hvordan er det nu man skifter?
<mjandersson> :-)
<Danielsp> Jeg er glad for at jeg ikke bruger det pass til andet end IRC :-D
<SLayeRDK> generel help er /msg nickserv help , prøv /msg nickserv setpass
<mjandersson> Hehe ja det er klogt ikke kun at have ét password
<Danielsp> ja
<Danielsp> tak
<pixiarvai> Bekræftelse af nickname og ændring af password http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2012/01/10/guide-om-xchat-og-irc/#5
<pixiarvai> fik du sat et space ind før /
<Danielsp> Ja det var ret uheldigt :)
<Danielsp> SÃ¥dan :)
<pixiarvai> super
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-05
<branduren> Nogen der kender grunden til at jeg ikke kan logge ind på forumet ?
<MikeDK> branduren, øjeblik, så skal jeg se om det er det samme her
<branduren> ok, thanks
<MikeDK> kan sagtens logge ind her
<MikeDK> er du sikker på du skriver det rigtige kodeord?
<MikeDK> og at du ikke har caps-lock aktiveret?
<branduren> Yes, det er jeg. Det skal siges at jeg lige har oprettet mig som bruger af forumet.
<branduren> Men kunne ikke logge ind
<branduren> prøvede derfor at resete passwordet.... men ak... Det var samme problem
<branduren> hehe... ja... jeg er sikker på at jeg ikke har caps-lock aktiveret...(min caps-lock fungerer som ctrl)
<branduren> Vælger at skrive til boardadministratoren...
<branduren> mikedk, men tak for info
<MikeDK> branduren, god idé, sry skvattede lige i søvn
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-06
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål Hvad bruger folk af editor når de koder i Python? (vi familien udelukket på forhold, kan ikke lide den editor)
<lars_t_h> Der er en der hedder Eric, f.eks
<jarlen_> Jeg har brugt SPE et par gange
<jarlen_> Mest fordi jeg gerne ville have et let IDE hvor jeg kunne execute med en shortcut
<dmcn> lars_t_h, Sublime Text 2 er fremragende
<lars_t_h> ok, jarlen - kunne være jeg skulle tjekke den ud, det gode ved debian pakkesystemet er at det er nemt at slippe af med fuldstændigt
<lars_t_h> dmcn, windows program?, for jeg bruger en ubuntu
<dmcn> nix, findes også til linux
<dmcn> bruger det selv på mint
<lars_t_h> jah :)
<lars_t_h> hmm buy-ware, og da det er noget hobby er gratis bedst
<dmcn> jeg har ikke købt det - det kommer med en advarsel for hvert ~20. save, that's it :)
<wangerin1> laoshi / : Hvad har I gang i på launchpad? Jeg har lige fået en mail om at jeg den 12/4 bliver smidt af ubuntu-dk ???
<laoshi> wangerin, du skal  have fat i sbc - det er ham der ejer gruppen
<laoshi> men det er et eller andet med at ikke alle er blevet forlænget i det uendelige
<laoshi> pr standard mener jeg man er medlem på launchpad i 2 år inden man skal fornys
<laoshi> jeg sender lige søren en mail om problemet
<laoshi> så har jeg bedt søren om at forlænge dig - så du kan være med ved generalforsamlingen
<phibxr> Vil der være et releaseparty for 12.04 i København?
<lars_t_h> phibxr, så vidt jeg er der plaer om det, kig i forum
<lars_t_h> *planer
<Ubuntubruger2> Halløj. Har brug for kritisk hjælp til Ubuntu 11.10 på min bærbar.
<Ubuntubruger2> Min bærbar crashede lige pludselig under opdatering og musikafspilning, og nu gider den ikke starte, dvs. boote, sidder fast ved loading animation..
 * lars_t_h ser Youtube video "Last Mysteries of the Titanic (2005) Discovery Channel - Extended Edition" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kgfjw-PeGR8&feature=related 
<lars_t_h> Nu hvor jeg kører på 26,- kr/daag skal der bare suges fra nettet
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-07
<stroemer> "?spørgsmål"  Hej ! Jeg skal bruge en usb til serial  -comport-  ting.    Når jeg skriver dmesg skriver den at usb til serial  er "registered", og bl.a. "usbserial-generic 2-1.4:1.0: generic converter detected usb 2-1.4: generic converter now attached to ttyUSB0.  Jeg har fundet en flerårig gammel opskrift på internettet, som jeg har fulgt, bl. andet har jeg skrevetsom følger:  sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x4348 product=0x5523
<stroemer> , det er ikke de samme numre, men har erstattet dem med de rigtige numre som jeg fandt med  lsusb, herefter har jeg smidt disse:  usbserial vendor=0x4348 product=0x5523 med de rigtige numre i    /etc/modules ,   men ingenting sker.  Nogen derude, der har et godt bud?  På forhånd tak. Lejf
<stroemer> Ps. Det drejer sig om ubuntu 12.04 beta, - undskyld ;-)
<MikeDK> stroemer, er det ikke kun usbserial der skal indskrives i /etc/modules?
<MikeDK> er mit umiddelbare gæt
<stroemer> Hej ! aner det ikke  ;-)
<stroemer> Hej igen, den skriver også now attached to ttyUSB0, men der er ingenting i mappen !
<stroemer> ?spørgsmål"  Hej igen :-)   Jeg skal bruge en usb til serial  -comport-  ting.    Når jeg skriver dmesg skriver den at usb til serial  er "registered", og bl.a. "usbserial-generic 2-1.4:1.0: generic converter detected usb 2-1.4: generic converter now attached to ttyUSB0.  Jeg har fundet en flerårig gammel opskrift på internettet, som jeg har fulgt, bl. andet har jeg skrevetsom følger:  sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x4348 produc
<stroemer> t=0x5523
<stroemer> <stroemer> , det er ikke de samme numre, men har erstattet dem med de rigtige numre som jeg fandt med  lsusb, herefter har jeg smidt disse:  usbserial vendor=0x4348 product=0x5523 med de rigtige numre i    /etc/modules ,   men ingenting sker.  Nogen derude, der har et godt bud?  På forhånd tak. Lejf
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-08
<stroemer> "?spørgsmål"  Hej!    Jeg prøver at få et usb til serial modem til at virke i ub12.04 beta.  Jeg har skrevet de forskellige ting, Modprobe og lagt ind i etc/modules.  Så siger den :  serial port device is mapped to /dev/ttyUSB0, men der er ikke noget i mappen ttyUSB0.  Det virker ikke, så spørger jeg, skal der være noget denne mappe?   På. forhånd tak.  Lejf
<stroemer> "?spørgsmål"  Hej!    Jeg prøver at få et usb til serial modem til at virke i ub12.04 beta.  Jeg har skrevet de forskellige ting, Modprobe og lagt ind i etc/modules.  Så siger den :  serial port device is mapped to /dev/ttyUSB0, men der er ikke noget i mappen ttyUSB0.  Det virker ikke, så spørger jeg, skal der være noget denne mappe?   På. forhånd tak.  Lejf
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål: Jeg oplever at jeg ikke kan starte Transmission torrentklient. En boks siger at Transmission allerede kører, og at jeg skal afslutte den værende session først. I systemovervågning --> processer finder jeg transmission-gtk, som jeg højreklikkede på og afsluttede. Det ændrede dens status til stoppet, men gør ikke nogen foskel for mine muligheder for at åbne Transmission. Hjælp? Jeg bruger Ubuntu 11.10 o
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger7, jeg ved det ikke lige. er det unity eller gnome skrivebordsmiljøet ?
<Ubuntubruger7> Gnome
<pixiarvai> nu jeg lige tænker over det, så laver transmision det samme på min 11.10/gnome
<pixiarvai> du får vel heller ikke et ikon i panelet når transmision er tændt ?
<Ubuntubruger7> pixiarvai, mener du panelet øverst? hvor fx VLC viser lille kegle, når det kører? Nej, der er ikke nogte, når tranmission er i gang
<pixiarvai> samme her
<Ubuntubruger7> kunne du gøre noget ved det?
<pixiarvai> jeg har så ikke fået kigget på fejlen, da 11.10 er min studiepc, og jeg har 10.04 på min stationærer
<Ubuntubruger7> fair nok.
<pixiarvai> er du med i forum ? hvis du opretter en tråd, kan jeg kigge på problemet i aften, og se om jeg kan finde på noget ... men det ligner en fejl vedr. ikon og gnome, sådan at transmision kører videre skjult
<Ubuntubruger7> Nej, men det havde jeg tænæt som det næste move. Altså at starte en tråd i på ubuntudanmark.dk/forum. Jeg leder lige først. Det kan være der er noget i forvejen.
<pixiarvai> killall transmission
<pixiarvai> den virker i en terminal
<pixiarvai> ikke en rigtig løsning, men hurtigere en at lukke processen ned grafisk
<pbxr> pixiarvai, har du prøvet den? jeg startede transmission og prøvede, men den vil kun lukke processen vis jeg skriver processens PID.
<pbxr> pixiarvai, ikke en gang med killall transmission-gtk.
<pixiarvai> pbxr, det virker her på 10.04
<pbxr> pixiarvai, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ndKuURez
<pixiarvai> pbxr, hvad med : pkill transmission
<pixiarvai> ajenbo ?  ;)
<pbxr> pixiarvai, yep, virkede. :)
<pixiarvai> sjovt nok virker pkill transmission ikke i 10.04, der bruger jeg killall
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger7, jeg henter lige den bærbare og kigger på det ... giv mig 5-10 min
<Ubuntubruger7> ok. tak
<pbxr> pixiarvai, tror nok at forklaringen ligger i at jeg bruger 12.04 beta 2. :P
<pixiarvai> hehe
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger7, prøv følgende : start transmision og vælg rediger>indstillinger, i feltet "skrivebord" sættes flueben ud for "vis transmision i statusfelt"
<pixiarvai> pbxr, samme til dig
<Ubuntubruger7> pixarvai, jeg kan slet ikke starte transmission.
<pbxr> pixiarvai, jeg har ikke nogle problemer med transmission. men ja, ikonen vises i Unity. :)
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger7,  prøv at lukke det helt ned med : pkill transmission
<Ubuntubruger7> pixarvai, altså som kommando i en terminal? Er det det eneste som skal skrives?
<Ubuntubruger7> og så enter?
<pixiarvai> ja
<pixiarvai> og så starte det op som normalt ..... starter det nu ?
<Ubuntubruger7> Der sker ikke noget terminalen. Jeg får bare et linieskift, men det lader ikke til at der sker noget. Og transmission siger fortsat at det allerede kører
<Ubuntubruger7> måske forstår jeg ikke at bruge terminalen
<pixiarvai> jeg har fået det til at virke på min 11.10 nu. jeg tror at du skal prøve at genstarte pc'en, og så sætte transmission op som jeg beskrev det
<pixiarvai> nu minimere den også til statusfeltet, så det ser ud til at virke som det skal her
<Ubuntubruger7> ok. Jeg smutter og genstarter. mange tak for hjælpen.
<pixiarvai> kom lige forbi igen ;)
<pixiarvai> jaja .. jeg fik da løst mit eget problem :D .. så må vi se om han også er klar
<pbxr> hehe. :)
<pbxr> jeg har det lidt dårligt med at anbefale sådan en windowsløsning, men hvis det hjælper ham så. :P
<pixiarvai> jeg strander bare samme sted når jeg prøver CLI, mystisk fejl
<Ubuntubruger7> pixarvai, du er the man!
<pbxr> :D
<Ubuntubruger7> Nu satte jeg transmission til at være vist med et ikon i bjælken øverst. Så problemet er løst. Men jeg forstod egentlig aldrig hvad der gik galt?
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger7,  som jeg ser det, så sker fejlen når man lukker transmission ved at trykket på "X" i vinduet, dette gør så at transmission minimere sig, men da ikonet i panelet ikke er aktiveret som standard, kører processerne videre uden at man kan se dem. når man så prøver at åbne programmet igen, siger den at det allerede er aktivt
<Ubuntubruger7> ok. Så når det nu er til stede, så er der ikke noget problem? Så krydset afslutter ikke, som man kender det fra windows? Hvordan afslutter man så programmer "ordentligt" i ubuntu/gnome
<pixiarvai> jeg har kun set det problem ved transmission, normalt lukkes programmer helt ved "X"
<pbxr> pixiarvai, i 12.04 lukker transmission ved "x".
<pixiarvai> men mange kan så indstilles til at minimere til panelet
<pixiarvai> pbxr,  så har de vel lavet en ny "minimer til panel ved lukning" under indstillinger ?
<Ubuntubruger7> Either way, så er jeg rigtig godt tilfreds med hjælpen. Jeg siger mange tak og god dag.
<pbxr> pixiarvai, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/603426 er hvad jeg kan finde på den. virker til at close = quit er default behavior nu. :P
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 603426 in transmission "clicking close on the transmission window causes new "Quit Transmission?" dialog even if one already exists" [Low,Fix released]
<pixiarvai> pbxr, det er da også mest logisk, men så skal transmision jo ikke hænge på den måde
<Chat6850> Er i dansker. Eller hvad ;)
<Chat6850> Hello
<Chat6850> Jjjjoouh
<Ubuntubruger7> hvordan er det nu man ændre navn?
<SLayeRDK>  /nick nytnavn
#ubuntu-dk 2013-04-02
<Blfriis> Der skulle vel ikke være en som kan hjælpe lidt med denne her http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=17323
<cromag> kan du pinge de 2 dns'er ?
<cromag> erhm
<cromag> er den sat op til at modtage dhcp ?
<cromag> hvem er udbyderen egetnlig ?
<cromag> "rundsendings adresse" er det broadcast ? - for det er sku underligt så
<Blfriis> udbyderen er cbb
<Blfriis> og sætter jeg usb sticken i min egen virker den fint
<cromag> får du samme slags ip adresse ?
<cromag> med en maske der hedder 255.255.255.255 ?
<Blfriis> det har jeg så ikke prøvet
<Blfriis> men det virker som om der er noget der blokere i lite udgaven
<cromag> lite ?
<cromag> ah
<cromag> lubuntu
<Blfriis> har prøvet med både chrome og firefox ja den er bygget på lubuntu
<cromag> det havde jeg ikke lige spottet
<cromag> der tør jeg ikke lige komme med noget bud, da jeg synes det ser næsten ok ud
<cromag> men du bør forsøge at pinge de 2 dns adresser og se om der er sat noget statisk op i forvejen f.eks
<Blfriis> ja jeg fatter det heller ikke
<Blfriis> hvis jeg køre en live udgave køre det fint..
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej er der en her der kan fortælle mig hvorfor ubuntu ikke vil installere? skal der være installeret windows for at kunne starte installationen?
<Blfriis> cromag:  har lavet en ny installation og det virker nu
#ubuntu-dk 2013-04-04
<Martinjo84> Uh jeg har stadig en maskine der lagger når jeg flytter vinduerne, jeg har prøvet med de forskellige driver til mit nvidia kort. jeg er lidt på bar bund
<Martinjo84> Maksinen er en lidt ældre Phenom 4X 3.0GhZ 8Gb ram Nvidia 650Gfx og en intel 180 Gb SSD
<Martinjo84> Med 12.10 <ubunt
<Martinjo84> ubuntu
#ubuntu-dk 2013-04-05
<Ubuntubruger3> Hej dejlige netværk!! Er her en som kan hjælpe med Netflix på Ubuntu'en?
<[dmp]_> Ubuntubruger3: Du kan proeve at beskrive problemet, saa kan folk byde ind hvis de har noget der kan hjaelpe.
<Ubuntubruger3> Uhh ja selvfølgelig.. Skal have installeret Netflix :)
<[dmp]_> Jeg har kun proevet netflix via min boxee box - og den var kun supporteret hvis man brugte netflix usa. Saa netflix blev droppet igen
<[dmp]_> Men maaske kan dette hjaelpe dig; http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_watch_Netflix_(Watch_Instantly)_in_Linux
<soren> Ubuntubruger3: http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html
<soren> Ubuntubruger3: Den burde stadig være retvisende.
<Ubuntubruger3> Hvor er i søde.. Jeg kan bare ikke finde ud af det med det Wine der..
#ubuntu-dk 2014-04-01
<Ubuntubruger2> jJeg har lige installeret linux mint maya som erstatning for win xp på en dell inspiron laptop. har dog problemer emd at få wireless til at fungere.
<Ubuntubruger2> har læst en masse om det. og har også prøvet både med 'additional drivers' og har også fundet chipset. men installationen stopper når den kører i terminalen. der sker ligesom ikke noget
<Ubuntubruger2> er det bare at lade den stå endnu længere eller forslag ?  kan jeg tage et print screen i terminal mode ?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-04-02
<CybergeekDK> morn
#ubuntu-dk 2014-04-04
<CybergeekDK> hmmm lakridser kunne være nice
<maveas> ?spørgsmål Nogen med Ubuntu Gnome som netop har opdateret til 14.04 og oplever at Gnome fryser inden login screen?
<MikeDK> maveas, tror generelt der er problemer over hele linjen pt, KDE har osse store problemer med desktoppen.....ikke just det bedste tidspunkt at have problemer kort inden release
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsål: Jeg har valgt en instalation ved siden af Windows XP, men jeg får ingen muligheder i starten til at vælge Ubuntu - den starter bare stadig op i windows
#ubuntu-dk 2014-04-05
<kasperd> ?spørgsål: Jeg bruger Ubuntu 12.04 med den window manager, der installeres som default. Jeg har lige nu det problem at jeg har et antal minimerede xterm vinduer, som ikke dukker op i listen over vinduer. Hvordan får jeg de vinduer frem igen?
<kasperd> Jeg tilføjede en xterm knap til launcheren. Så kunne jeg godt finde de minimerede xterm vinduer igen.
<kasperd> Meget underligt. Det har aldrig før været nødvendigt at have en xterm knap på launcheren for at finde et minimeret vindue.
<kasperd> Og andre programmer jeg starter dukker op i launcheren af sig selv uden jeg selv behøver oprette knappen.
<sbc> Zilvador, https://bibliotek.kk.dk/biblioteker/7644/facilitet/laan-oerestad-bibliotek
<Ubuntubruger2> Hi
<Ubuntubruger2> Is it possible to use Ubuntu / install it from a USB device ?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-04-06
<Zilvador> Hej folk! Glædelig Ubuntu Jam-dag nummer 2 :)
<sbc> ahf, Hey Alexander. Hvis jeg husker rigtigt så har du rettigheder til alle ubuntu-dk-* kanalerne? Kan jeg lokke dig til at give tilladelse til Zilvador til at ændre topic i #ubuntu-dk og #ubuntu-dk-moede ved lejlighed?
#ubuntu-dk 2015-03-31
<pinnerup> Humm, man skal åbenbart ikke lege med at installere pakken 'ubuntu-gnome-desktop'. Det har fucket mit GUI op, også når jeg vælger bare at boote ind i en almindelig Unity.
<wangerin1> pinnerup - det er vis noget med at ubuntu-desktop og ubuntu-gnome-desktop ikke helt spiller sammen, i modsætning til lubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop og xubuntu-desktop. Men dem virker det fint.
<Zilvador> Jep...jeg har haft samme oplevelse for nogle år siden
<pinnerup> Det er lidt sært.
<pinnerup> Men fandt en løsning ved at bruge "tasksel" til at fjerne alle rester af Ubuntu Gnome Desktop.
<pinnerup> Den fjernede dog også en række urelaterede programmer, hvilket er ret mærkeligt, men dem kan jeg jo installere igen. Nu er mit interface i hvert fald tilbage til normalen :)
<lars_t_h> pinnerup, det er noget med forskellige versioner af Gnome. f.eks. får man også en desktop dercrasher når man skifter til /fra MATE desktop, som egentlig er en Gnome 1.
<Mazingaz78> hej
<Mazingaz78> jeg taler lid dansk, man, jeg søger en “ubuntu-group” i nordjylland
<Mazingaz78> hej
#ubuntu-dk 2015-04-01
<Ubuntubruger4> mojn folkens -- er der liv herinder?
<soon> Det er ikke muligt at tilmelde sig forum på ubuntudanmark.dk ... "Den indsendte formular var ugyldig" ... bortset fra at det er den ikke! :-(
<sbc> soon, kan jeg lokke dig til at sende den e-mail du forøger at skrive dig op med til mig, gerne sammen med et screenshot eller lignende af fejlmeddlelsen?
<sbc> soeren.b.c@gmail.com <-- soon
<soon> jep -- jeg har prøvet to soren@ og spam@ ... begge to ender på oneill.dk
<soon> jeg ville gerne oprettes så jeg kunne sætte min nye Ubuntu bq phone til salg :-)
<soon> ahh .. sorry jeg så ikke lige det med screen shot ... kommer a,s,a,p
<sbc> soon, Takker. Jeg sender det videre til Anders og Nicky (som står for serveren). Jeg vil ikke love noget svar-tidspunkt (slet ikke i påsken), men der skal nok komme nogen og se på det, og så hører du forhåbentlig tilbage.
<sbc> soon, Hvis det haster kan du måske finde interesserede på vores Facebook side?
<sbc> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuDanmark
<soon> Ok - jeg takker og prøver FB i mellemtiden ..
<sbc> soon, Kan jeg lokke dig til at sende billedet vedhæftet. Jeg fik bare en enormt lang mail med koder...
<soon> ok ... løjerligt .. jeg prøver igen
<sbc> soon, modtaget. Jeg har videresendt screenshot og info. Fortsat go' aften.
<sbc> ps. må jeg spørge hvorfor du vil sælge telefonen? Er du ikke glad for den?
<soon> mange tak for hjælpen  -- telefonen er fin -- jeg er bare hængt op på nogle krav ift arbejde der gør at jeg bliver nødt til at have en anden (Android) også ... og jeg evner ikke at udvikle apps/scopes til den, så jeg tænkte at der var andre der ville have mere gavn af den end mig ... jeg købte den primært for at se den :-)
<sbc> forståeligt :)
#ubuntu-dk 2015-04-02
<soon> Hej Ubuntu folk -- nogen der ønsker at købe en Ubuntu Phone (bq)?
<crank_xubuntu> det var ikke mange
#ubuntu-dk 2015-04-03
<ole_oz6oh> er der nogen der kender til programmering med gtk i ubuntu god påske
<ole_oz6oh> jeg har et terminalprogram jeg gerne ville lave grafisk
<ole_oz6oh> her er vist påskestilhed ?
<ole_oz6oh> spørgsmål  er der nogen der kender til programmering med gtk i ubuntu
<ole_oz6oh>  spørgsmål  er der nogen der kender til programmering med gtk i ubuntu
<ole_oz6oh> nu er i vel vågne ??
<ole_oz6oh> det må vel kaldes det tavse flertal
#ubuntu-dk 2015-04-05
<benjaoming> Hvis ham der ole_oz6oh ellers kunne blive hængende i mere end et par timer, havde jeg sagt ja, jeg kender til GTK programmering :)
#ubuntu-dk 2017-04-05
<Ubuntubruger3> Hej - Jeg har udover denne 64 bit laptop også en 32 bit som jeg behøver et nyt operativsystem til. Hvordan gør jeg det bedst eller kan den lidt ældre maskine umiddelbart køre 64 bit?
<Ubuntubruger3> Det er en HP G7000....
<Ubuntubruger3> "spørgsmål"  Kan jeg downloade et 64 bit UBUNTU og benytte det på en 32 BIT HP G7000 maskine???
#ubuntu-dk 2018-04-03
<Ubuntubruger7> er der nogle her der kan hjælpe mig med et problem i python2  ??
<ole_denmark> er her nogle hælpere
<ole_denmark> hjælpere
<ole_denmark> spørgsmål
<ole_denmark> og så venter jeg
<ole_denmark> gf kan du noget om python ?
<ole_denmark> TLE har du tid ?
#ubuntu-dk 2018-04-08
<Ubuntubruger8> Hej er der en, der kan hjælpe med at installere Ubuntu ubuntu-17.10.1-server-i386 på min hp maskine? Det er en 32 bit maskine som slet ikke vil boote op med ubuntu installationen, som jeg har downloadet og udpakket en iso-fil af.
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg har forsøgt at ændre boot rækkefølgen af de enkelte drev i bios for at gennemtvinge boot fra min DVD med hele den udpakkede iso fil - men dette hjalp ikke. Den vil simpelthen ikke boote og påbegynde installatinen af ubuntu linux. Er der en, som har en mulig forklaring?
<Ubuntubruger8> Skal lige tilføje at jeg har prøvet at installere en gammel windows XP på maskinen via DVD drevet - og det fungerede ok. Men dog ikke med ubuntu linux.
<Ubuntubruger8> Har også prøvet at installere ubuntu systemet fra en usb-stick - men uden held :-(
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg ville downloade U64-16.04 fra https://ubuntudanmark.dk/download/, men får føl
<Ubuntubruger7> følgende svar: The requested URL /16.04/ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso was not found on this server.
<Ubuntubruger8> Det har jeg også prøvet - og fået samme fejl
<Ubuntubruger7> hvor kan jeg ellers få fat i den?
<Ubuntubruger8> Og min maskine er en 32 bit - så jeg forventer at jeg skal bruge en 32 bit installation af Ubuntu til det tilligemed
<Ubuntubruger7> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop virker :-)
<Ubuntubruger8> Mit problem er vist bare at min maskine slet ikke vil begynde at starte op med at boote fra DVD'en - og det er uanset om det er den ene eller anden version af ubuntu. Har nu efterhånden prøvet et par versioner af - uden held
<Ubuntubruger8> så jeg tror ikke at det vil gavne at prøve en installation mere :-(
<Ubuntubruger8> Det er jeg ked af at måtte sige :-(
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål
#ubuntu-dk 2020-04-02
<snoefte> jeg prøver at dele en mappe på min ubuntu pc når jeg ændre stien til /media/niels/disk1 (som er stien til min "extra hardisk"(ext4) så kan jeg ikke komme ind på den deling ?. hvis jeg ændre stien til /home/niels/delt så kan jeg godt, alså hvis jeg deler en mappe på samme hardisk som ubuntu lægger ?
<snoefte> mine klienter er windows brugere
<snoefte> den skriver : du har ikke adgangstilladelse til \\server\tool
